# Maps of lionfish spread over the years



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Click here to see the animated NOAA maps.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That is crazy man!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow. They have exploded in the last three years. Exponential growth?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

When i left for SC in April 2010 I had never seen a lion fish here in the gulf while diving up to that point. Came back in April 2012 and my first dive back in the gulf, they were every where.


----------

